# Tuning Box Chip



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

I have this on ebay for anyone interested

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....96923&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## taildj (Jun 4, 2006)

what does it do?


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

They help control the amount of fuel going to the engine to increase power when required.


----------



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

*Snap*  I've got one for sell exactly the same 9 months old and only used for a month. £40..........cost £95 new. :wink:

Got a Booster's re-map now 8)

Keith


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

Had a re-map done by WOW power on Friday. 8)


----------

